# "it's the most wonderful time of the year!"



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Well, it's been a few weeks since I posted as the steelhead run has kept me pretty busy. So far this season, me have landed 22 steelies with the bigest just over 12 lb. All my fishing has been from a boat and we have covered the water from Conneaut Creek, all the way east to North East Pa. The best bite so far has been in Pa. waters at the mouth of Elk and Wallnut creeks. The river mouth at North East has been giving up a mixed bag of steelhead and small mouth. Our most productive bait has been K.O.Wobblers in orange and gold, "we call them Cleveland Browns." Trolling speed between 1.5 and 2 MPH, and all on flat lines. Most of the fish are comming from shallow water, "5-10 ft. We also got one beautiful brown trout of about 8 lbs. The lake has been quite rough at times, but we have braved waves up to about 6 ft. One afternoon last week, we anchored off of Elk Creek and I used my fly rod to catch two nice fish. Both came on an egg sucking leach, black and red. The run should be in full swing now after the rains and I'll be heading out of Port of Erie later today. Good luck all you steelie nuts!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Way to do it!
I'm dying to get the boat out and troll off Cleveland!


----------



## jetdrivr (Sep 22, 2004)

Awesome report! I love it when people actually report on what they are using, where they went, and how to get it done. Just got home from a week of work and this was the first report I clicked on. Perfect!

Exactly how a fishing report is SUPPOSED to read. Kudos!

Keep up the good work and keep us posted.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for the report, can not wait to get into some bullets soon. Been busy catching some jumbos for the freezer.


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

that is the way to do a fishing report.......


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice Report! plan on hitting the mouth of the river tomorrow hard..can't wait!!!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

thanx for the report... its got me revved up for friday morning.
Heading out of Fairport.
Gonna try for some perch at the hump and then troll the mouth of the grand for some steel.

I think we'll try spoons and cranks.

Ahhhh, vacation days in Oct.... are nice.


----------



## bassasaurus (Sep 24, 2010)

jetdrivr said:


> Awesome report! I love it when people actually report on what they are using, where they went, and how to get it done. Just got home from a week of work and this was the first report I clicked on. Perfect!
> 
> Exactly how a fishing report is SUPPOSED to read. Kudos!
> 
> Keep up the good work and keep us posted.


DITTO! Awesome report


----------



## georgio P (Jul 1, 2005)

Really, you are putting them in your freezer and eating them? 
I always heard they tasted like crap.
To the old addage that you fillet them throw away the fish and eat the board...


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

No, Georgio, I think he meant _jumbo perch_ for the freezer.

The best part of the steelie to put in the fridge is the skein. . . .
For the next river trip.

(I do like 'em smoked though(


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

I started singing the song from Lawmans title and my wife asked me if I was anxious for Christmas. I said no, that it was the PERFECT song for steely season. She gave me her often used patented eye roll...........

Nice report.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Spent the last three days on the boat fishing out of Port of Erie again.
Elk creek in Pa. water has been the hot spot for this trip. We did take a nice lake trout off the mouth of 16 mile creek, way up at Northeast Pa. The farther east we go, the more small mouth we find mixed in with the chrome. We saw a monster brown trout get boated, "not by us" off of Walnut... it looked to go well over #10! The lake was too rough to get out of port yesterday, so we fished the mouth of Cascade creek inside of Presque Isle bay. There are steelies jumping all over in there, but we didn't hook up. The wind had the bay full of floating weeds and it was all but impossible to troll. We tried mooching live bait, mini foos and maggots, and casting spinners and spoons, but not this time. The lake was throwing 10-12 footers, so we called it a day and headed home to catch up on sleep and respool. Next time I'll take some muskie gear to fish inside the bay if the lake is rough.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Very nice! Laker looks great. Good job!


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

High wind, but it was out of the south, so we hit the lake hard again. Ran east from Erie back to 16 mile creek at North East Pa. 2 days of really hot fishing, but ony 2 steelhead. The lake trout were on the bite hard! many over #10! We fished 25-35' of water running bait at 10-15' down on riggers. Also picked up fish on the flat lines and boards. Orange and gold KO's still accounted for most of the fish, including a 22" smallmouth. Pink and black spoons as well. There is a clear line of downed leaves in the water where the creek current is running...same on all the creeks right now. It was the perfect marker for finding fish! You could see this line of leaves in the current well over a mile off shore. We hooked up just about ever time we hit it. It's time to go get-um boys!


----------

